# 1971 Mercedes Benz (W108) 280SE 3.5



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello everyone.

This thread is about an old beauty from Germany. A rare, late W108 coupe model with the 3500cc engine, and 200hp, equipped with a rare black leather interior.










Car was booked in for exterior / interior detailing.

First we went for the car's interior detailing.

As said above, this car has the original leather interior from factory, which is black, and is very rare for this car's edition. Given the car's age, and some neglection in leather care, the leather seats were very tired, and with some tears in them, especially at the back. So, after the owner's request, who is already looking for another original same interior, we treated them with care, so as to last some more time until a new interior is found.

Here are some pics of the initial state of the interior





































Driver's side





































Center console




























Passenger's side





































Rear seats





































after removal





































Some of the said tears in the original leather of the car
































































All seats removed from the car










So as to work on each one of them, properly























































We also corrected the metal trims, by sanding them first



















And then by polishing them properly










While the leather interior was out for cleaning and treatment, it was time for some cleaning on carpets, dashboars, doorcards, roof etc. Some of the products we used:

-APC Meg's 
-Valet Pro Interior Cleaner
-SV Leather Cleaner / Softener
-SV Fat elephant
-SV Protecton
-M40 Meg's
-Various brushes













































































































Ready to install the treated seats










Here they are



















So after the interior was done, it was time to tackle the exterior, which needed some love. Here are some photos to show you why











































































































































































































































Started by claying the whole car with BH Medium Clay










Correcting with LC cutting pad and SV Cleaner Fluid Strong



















Some 50:50 shots
































































My friend Panos was also working on the exterior metal trims while I was correcting, as well as the tired exhausts














































50:50 on the exhaust pipes



















All done, and installed back in place










At the same time, Mike (mgpdoc) started the finishing procedure with DA and SV Cleaner Fluid Professional in LC Polishing Pad





































Trunk done














































Front fenders














































Hood










Rear end





































Side panels














































After finishing, car was pre-waxed with Cleaner Fluid Regular so as to prep the surface for our wax choice, SV Concorso

Here are some finished shots









































































Hope you liked it, comments and criticism are welcome, as always

Thank you, Andreas


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful! Really came up well!

Have a '71 280se w108 (but four door as opposed to two) and a '72 250 w114 - sure don't make them how they used to!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Stunning. absolute amazing workmanship - very, very well done. :thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Twizz said:


> Beautiful! Really came up well!
> 
> Have a '71 280se w108 (but four door as opposed to two) and a '72 250 w114 - sure don't make them how they used to!


Thank you for your positive feedback.

The owner of this coupe one, also has a W108 4door which will be featured in some time soon. So stay tuned for that one too. 

I do aggee with you, they dont make like they used too :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very impressive work on a lovely classic car.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

What a beautiful car :buffer:


----------



## mgpdoc (Nov 21, 2012)

Loved the result seeing it in person. 

So lucky to have even seen cars like these, let alone work on them. Kudos Andy, for all the love you put in them.

Cheers


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Awsome car and work but that is not surprise.

Nice to see the company you got there is getting bigger and bigger, save time and make whole work funnier. 

Mgpdoc you are lucky working with someone like Andreas as I was lucky having mr Spyco teaching me


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Unbelievable.:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks amazing, well done :thumb:.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work again


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Cool car. You've done an excellent job, you and the owner must be well pleased.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing turnaround Andreas


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work and stunning transformation.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning!!


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

another outstanding work!


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Really liked what you 've done with the interior as well. It is not as easy as it might look to get all these details done when you are not working in your own shop. Bravo.


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Nice recouvery!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

nice original looking car, well used but in great shape, is the Diablo 6.0ltr being detailed as well soon?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Beautiful work on a beautiful car...:thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

123quackers said:


> nice original looking car, well used but in great shape, is the Diablo 6.0ltr being detailed as well soon?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=297357


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

dazzlecar said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=297357


Just found it thanks :thumb:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

I am sure that you had a realy hard work,but you did it
and you have had great resusults :thumb:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

F.a.n.t.a.s.t.i.c job !!!!:thumb:


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Simply stunning


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Lovely :argie:


----------

